# Suche Smartphone-Spiele



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Yo, 
Titel sagt schon fast alles, ich suche Spiele für mein Z3 compact, also für Android. 
Wirklich Vorlieben hab ich da nicht, nur so Sachen wie Angry Birds, Plague Inc, Zombie Defense und Fruit nInja hab ich entweder oder schon bis zum Abwinken gespielt. 

Genre ist mir da eigentlich egal, kann auch was kosten wenn es gut ist und unterhält. 
Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwelche Geheimtipps oder ganz offensichtliche Spiele, nur war ich zu blind die zu finden^^ 

Grüße


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. August 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bethsoft.falloutshelter

Heute für Android erschienen, kannst deinen eigenen Bunker aufbauen und organisieren.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Kommt es jetzt doch schon für Android? 
Ich warte aber noch bis da die Bugs großteils gefixt werden


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (16. August 2015)

Wie wärs mit Minecraft?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mojang.minecraftpe&hl=de


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. August 2015)

Kung Fury, Agar.io


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2015)

Sunglass-Lion schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Minecraft?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mojang.minecraftpe&hl=de



Nö, mag ich am PC nicht und am Smartphone schon gar nicht^^ 
Danke trotzdem.


----------

